# Mac OS X desktop pictures



## casc (Feb 20, 2002)

Hi there.
Im in that situation now that im working on a window computer, but im used to a Mac. 
I am missing the creative desktop look on the computer, so is there someone who would send me those pics??'

My email is: c_schou@stofanet.dk

It would mean a lot
Thanks
Carsten


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 25, 2002)

i asked this once and someone sent me them... give me an hour or so to get back home and i'll upload them online for you to download...


----------

